# Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?



## riverboy (25. November 2013)

Hallo an alle !
Welchen Kleber empfiehlt ihr um ramponierte Gummifische zu reparieren. Ich finde die üblichen Sekundenkleber ungeeignet: zuerst kleben die Finger (sofort), dann die Unterlage und zuletzt vielleicht auch noch, die zu klebenden Teile #d. Und nach dem trocknen sieht die Klebestelle nicht nur grässlich aus, sondern ist auch unflexibel und beeinträchtigt die Aktion des Gummifisches:r

Gruß riverboy#a


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Mit dem Feuerzeug heiß machen und zusammendrücken funktioniert oft auch sehr gut!


----------



## pike-81 (25. November 2013)

Fishingglue Gummifischkleber


----------



## Tino34 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

http://www.pike-attack.de/shop/index.php/cat/c331_Mend-it-Spezialkleber.html

 mit dem habe ich die besten Erfahrungen und gut zu verarbeiten mit dem Pinsel, genau zu dosieren und anzuwenden, ähnlich wie beim Nagellack


----------



## riverboy (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Mit dem Feuerzeug heiß machen und zusammendrücken funktioniert oft auch sehr gut!


Danke für die schnellen Antworten:m
Werde erstmal die Feuerzeug-Methode ausprobieren.

Gruß riverboy#:


----------



## Tino34 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Dadurch verliert der eine oder andere GuFi seinen Lauf, aber Versuch macht klug!!!


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*



riverboy schrieb:


> Werde erstmal die Feuerzeug-Methode ausprobieren.
> Gruß riverboy#:



Ick benutze für solche Zwecke 'nen Elektroniker-Lötkolben (wird nich so heiß). Dieser wird senkrecht in 'nen Schraubstock eingespannt und beide Teile werden von rechts und links kurz gegen die Lötspitze gehalten. Der Jummi verflüssigt sich und die Teile werden sofort zusammengepresst. Dabei entstehende "Wülste" kann man mit der Lötkolbenspitze prima glätten.
Desgleichen funktioniert die Sache mit geschredderten Jummis durch Hechtschniepel. Die Spitze des Lötkolbens durch den oder die Risse ziehen und dann sofort zusammendrücken.
Jeht besser als mit Feuerzeug oder Kerze weil keine Flamme und kein Ruß und die Nahtstellen werden nicht hart wie bei Klebern.
Probier's mal aus !!! #h


----------



## Kurbel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Ich mach da nicht so viel Brühe mit.In diesem Fall ein Vorderteil eines
Aidos mit dem Schwanzteil eines Daiwa Tournament mit Hilfe einer Kerze zusammengeklebt.
Im Aido hält der Bleikopf sehr gut.Das Ding läuft wieder super wie der
original Tournament. 9 Hechte am heutigen Nachmittag,allerdings viele kleine,sprechen für sich.


----------



## mephisto (27. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

lötkolben funktioniert bestens!


----------



## Tino34 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

und wie klebt ihr die GuFi`s wenn ihr unterwegs auf einem Boot seid? Habt ihr dann für euren Lötkolben nen Aggregat dabei? Ich glaube der TE wollte ein paar Tipps für unterwegs haben!?
Aber egal, Lötkolben wäre nicht meins!


----------



## donak (28. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Ich habe auch den fishingglue, kann den empfehlen.


----------



## Bobster (28. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

...wenn ich's eilig habe und ich hab's immer eilig 

*FISHINGGLUE !*

...wenn ich's *nicht *eilig habe 

*UHU Weich PVC Kleber*

Fishingglue ist etwas "zähflüssiger" und man kann damit auch "Löcher" stopfen 
UHU ist dünnflüssiger, aber bei weitem nicht so teuer :m


----------



## c-laui (28. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*



Tino34 schrieb:


> und wie klebt ihr die GuFi`s wenn ihr unterwegs auf einem Boot seid? Habt ihr dann für euren Lötkolben nen Aggregat dabei? Ich glaube der TE wollte ein paar Tipps für unterwegs haben!?
> Aber egal, Lötkolben wäre nicht meins!



Es gibt auch Lötkolben die mit Batterien arbeiten. Funktioniert super.


----------



## dschinges (29. November 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Moin, ich habe gehört das ein bestimmter kleber/schraubensicherung von "loctite" der gleiche kleber wie der teure, als "gummifischkleber" ausgewiesene sein soll!? Kann jemand konkreteres sagen?
Gruß
Dschinges


----------



## Danizan (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Ich klebe auch lieber mit Feuer. Finde das die geklebten Stellen (mit Sekundenkleber) immer so hart werden...


----------



## Bobster (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*



Danizan schrieb:


> Ich klebe auch lieber mit Feuer. Finde das die geklebten Stellen (mit Sekundenkleber) immer so hart werden...


 
Deshalb nimmt man ja auch *keinen *Sekundenkleber dazu #d


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Korrekt - Sek. Kleber pappt die Teile nur zusammen, indem man was aufträgt. Die Kleber für Gummi etc. verhalten sich wie Modellbaukleber etc. - dank Lösungsmittel werden die Oberflächen der Teile angeätzt und dann verschweissen sich die Teile quasi kalt.


----------



## Danizan (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

wieder was dazu gelernt. Vielen Dank, dann werde ich es mal testen und evtl. doch nochzur Kleberfraktion wechseln ;-)


----------



## ede123 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

nutzt ihr den fishing glue nur zum "zusammenschweißen" oder kann man damit den gummiköder auch am jigkopf festkleben ?


----------



## donak (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Zum am Jigkopf festkleben kann ich leider keine Angaben machen, aber bei "zusammenkleben" ist der Top!


----------



## Bobster (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*



ede123 schrieb:


> nutzt ihr den fishing glue nur zum "zusammenschweißen" oder kann man damit den gummiköder auch am jigkopf festkleben ?



Ja, mache ich nur.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*



dschinges schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe gehört das ein bestimmter kleber/schraubensicherung von "loctite" der gleiche kleber wie der teure, als "gummifischkleber" ausgewiesene sein soll!? Kann jemand konkreteres sagen?
> Gruß
> Dschinges



loctite 401
alternativ der 406 und 495(?)

die letzteren hatte ich aber noch nicht getestet.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## richi23 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Also den universal Sekundenkleber von Loctite würde ich nicht nehmen! Die stellen werden hart. Es gibt aber noch einen für Kunststoffe und Gummi von Loctite. Den werde ich später mal probieren evtl ist der ja zu gebrauchen.

Grüße


----------



## magut (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

und die von Loctite bleiben elastisch???
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## trickfish (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Hi,

Fishing glue finde ich auch super,sehr elastisch das Zeug.


----------



## Neptunmaster (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Wir nehmen den Fishingglue. Ist der Beste.


----------



## Neptunmaster (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kleber für lädierte Gufis ?*

Ganz klar- Fishinglue


----------

